# Tekkers- not a log but a jernal



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Iv never been one for keeping my logs up to date for more than a few weeks as I normaly end up jacking in the cycle and training for whatever reason. But this time man is on a mission. Iv just set most of my gym equipment up in my front garage and been training twice a day. I'm doing a very different approach, take your standard bb routine and im doing the opposite.

For example yesterday I did an hour on chest and an hour on biceps, today I did half hour on shoulders, 15 minutes on chest and 10 minutes on biceps. And I'm about to go back and obliterate legs on my leg press and donkey calf raise. Tomorrow more shoulders and alot of trap work, gonna get the farmers walks out in the garden and run up and down with as much weight as I can till I drop, then will finish off with barbell and tri grip plate shrugs.

The aim of the game is to train as much as possible and eat as much as possible. See if this over tainting **** is for real or not.

Current weight is 13 stone 7, just started my new cycle today so aim to be 14 stone by next week lol.

Doing 2 amps of cido sust per week and 2 pills of triumph labs dianadrol blend per day with 20mg nolva per day. Will adjust as time goes on. I am holding some fat, probably close to the most iv ever held, but I'm not fussed about that atm.

Will get a current pic up in the next few days, will also update with training and of course food porn. My meals are bigger than ever.

Who's in?


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

In


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Will be interesting to see.


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

*like* all the best mate!


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Nice nice


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

In for the jerney.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

In mate. Still no meat?


----------



## frankie1905 (Aug 27, 2013)

In


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hope you look as good as zyzz when you're finished brah.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

in :thumbup1:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> In mate. Still no meat?


No mate, you wouldn't catch me dead with another dead animal in my mouth lol.


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

IN for spell check and lats


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Sounds good, lots of food and lots of training


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

What I'm working with atm. Would like to have the seated row and smith set up but there's not enough room. Would set it up in the dining room but iv got 16 over for Xmas dinner lol.

View attachment 162313


View attachment 162314


View attachment 162315


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Post legs nutrition. Tekkers topped vegetarian pizza. It's a biggun, extra cheese, olives, veggy ham, tomato, Spring onion, shrooms, peppers, chilli. Then potato salad and sauces, then crisps just to keep the cals up, and diet Pepsi as to not take it overboard 

View attachment 162319


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

prince adam


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> iv got 16 over for Xmas dinner lol.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> What are you feeding them? I can't imagine xmas dinner without a turkey.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

I'll come over and train with you, and you can make me that pizza  . Fuark.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

spudsy said:


> The beat selection of vegetables and potato dishes they have ever laid eyes on, and a few quorn roast slices. My dad is bringing meat with him though for anyone that wants it. I don't mind people bringing meat I just ain't buying it or cooking it.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

pepsi max is better mate ,-the diet stuff is just gassy ****e that tastes of ****all - good luck with the training :thumbup1:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I was the head of carvery for 4 years at my old place so my roast dinners are out of this world lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

aqualung said:


> pepsi max is better mate ,-the diet stuff is just gassy ****e that tastes of ****all - good luck with the training :thumbup1:


Yeah I know mate i sent the woman up tesco to get some cans.. my own fault really lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> I'll come over and train with you, and you can make me that pizza  . Fuark.


Haha anytime mate  i make a better curry though!


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

In like flin


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Haha anytime mate  i make a better curry though!


I'd like this post but it appears it doesn't let me like any posts :'(

Maybe sometime next year then would be epic, are you still planning on opening a gym at some point? Last thing I remember you lost the space you were going to get? Sucks.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> I'd like this post but it appears it doesn't let me like any posts :'(
> 
> Maybe sometime next year then would be epic, are you still planning on opening a gym at some point? Last thing I remember you lost the space you were going to get? Sucks.


Yeah mate gonna leave it till the new year now.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> I'll come over and train with you, and you can make me that pizza  . Fuark.


you wont leave, you will be tekkers conquest forever :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Subbed

I know I would not last for long, training at that volume but I wish you all the best


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Subbed mate :thumbup1: some laughing equipment you got there too. This should be interesting  all the best Tekkers mate.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Bora said:


> you wont leave, you will be tekkers conquest forever :lol:


We'd both become 20 stone powerlifters. It would be sweet.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> I've always wondered why veggies eat fake meat (quorn) surely that means you miss meat ?


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

All the best with this mate....

Nice little gym you've set up there too..... :thumbup1:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

spudsy said:


> Not at all, quorn is far superior to meat, it's packed with fibre and very high in protein. It's just another food source, it just happens to be very similar to meat, without all the animal slavery and murder lol


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Can't say I'm a fan of quorn, tried a few of there things as the Mrs used to be veggie but It's not for me mate.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Keeping them calories clean today. Breakfast was 2 cheese and onion pasties. And meal 2 is some toast and crisps dairy Lea dunkers. Havnt trained yet as im catching up with some work but think I might hit chest again, traps and rear delts. Maybe biceps aswell later tonight


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Yeah I find Quorn fine when I eat at my Veggie birds.

Have you tried Dr Zaks protein pasta yet?

It's lush


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Prince Adam said:


> Yeah I find Quorn fine when I eat at my Veggie birds.
> 
> Have you tried Dr Zaks protein pasta yet?
> 
> It's lush


No mate i only eat fresh pasta, much better


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

What is vegetable ham?


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

You know that fungus are microorganisms , right?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

HDU said:


> What is vegetable ham?


Veggie ham is quorn, made from fungus. You'd barely notice the difference mate.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Veggie ham is quorn, made from fungus. You'd barely notice the difference mate.


Oooh will have to give it a go.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ended up doing chest and biceps again, that's 3 days in a row. Don't have any doms, seem to have worked it off. Did more volume though just 50kg on the bench and 20kg on a ez bar and superseted back and forth for about half an hour with no rest, alternating grip and width, reps to failure then half forced reps.

Vegetable curry rice and naan for dinner. Front of my left shoulder is a bit naggy, gonna leave the pushing now till next week and concentrate on back, traps and legs for the next 4 days.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Just weighed myself, up to 13 stone 10


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Just weighed myself, up to 13 stone 10


What was starting weight?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Adz said:


> What was starting weight?


13.7 so 3lb in 2 days


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good work!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> We'd both become 20 stone powerlifters. It would be sweet.


i think the only chance of that happening is if you attached the barbells to your respective shirt tails..... :whistling:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

All you can eat breakfast at harvester. Was gonna come home and train but the Lil girl is poorly so had to pick her up from nursery and now cotching on the sofa watching loose women.

Might go the sport centre later Tonight to use their lat pulldown and row station.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

spicewood1990 said:


> how long you planning on running your cycle for mate?


I don't plan nothing mate lol could come off after 6 weeks or 6 months


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Just done about 15 sets of barbel rows and dumbell rows, followed by an absolute obliteration of biceps. I done my usual alternating grip on ez bar till they were ****ed then i got a 5kg plate in each hand and done about a billion reps of curls, turning to different angles every few reps, the overhand grip really done my forearms which iv always neglected. My arms were on fire so this is deffo something I am going to do every session.

Iv eaten **** tons of food today, had the all you can eat fry up at harvesters, then had a cheese pasty and something else when I got home, then I had some sarnies and doritos, then a veg curry with rice with another cheese pasty and potato salad and diary dunkers. Then I had an egg sarnie, a cheese sarnie, 3 cheese strings, half a tube of pringles, and iv got a potato wedges and quorn dippers in the oven. Just in time to make room for some noodles before bed.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Up another lb to 13' 11

Gonna set up the lat pulldown station tomorrow so I can do tricep pushdowns


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Trying to decide what to have for breakfast. Cream cheese on toast or eggs and beans on toast


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ended up having eggs, beans and toast followed by 2. Yogurt with a banana.

Got the kid home Ill so no training till tonight. Gonna do a load of deadlifts and shrugs


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Go on Tekkers smash it up.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Innnnnn


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Was gonna do deads tonight but my back is sore as **** from last night so giving it a miss. Havnt crammed as much food in yet today so may just have a rest day, got veggy burger and wedges in the oven, will see how I feel after that.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Had a **** food day today, didn't eat till 3pm and struggling to make up for it, think that might be the androl. Just had a 12 inch veg loaded pizza and for pudding a bowl of mushy peas with broccoli and quorn pieces. Trained chest, since iv been back training iv only been going light on bench as it's not an excersize iv really ever done, iv always done dumbell press on incline so I'm totally new to flat barbells.. Now that I have my form good I put 100kg up for 3 reps before going to 80kg for 5 working sets. I'm gonna try 5 reps of 100kg next session. Would be nice to put up 120kg by new year.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Is there some kind of plan going on here mate or just eat everything and train everything and see what happens?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

sen said:


> Is there some kind of plan going on here mate or just eat everything and train everything and see what happens?


Yeah that's pretty much it mate, eat lots lift lots take drugs and see what happens lol.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yeah that's pretty much it mate, eat lots lift lots take drugs and see what happens lol.


that just sounds like a decent weekend haha


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yeah that's pretty much it mate, eat lots lift lots take drugs and see what happens lol.


Haha nothing wrong with that. Don't see point in diet etc taking over your life unless you plan on competing.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Quorn roast, sliced, chilled, salted in a sarnie. Result


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

notdorianyates said:


> Das it mane!!!!!! Das it!!!!!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Up to 13 stone 12. That's lb per day so far.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> You certainly love gaining weight fast my man, lol.


Lol I sure do mate


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Lol, bring on the Christmas left-overs


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

notdorianyates said:


> Considering blasting some tren ace over the Xmas week purely to utilise the 15000 calories I'm going to be eating per day lol.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Now THAT is chemical engineering!!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Well the Mrs royal ****ed today up for me. Had a blazing row about me going out on the lash tonight coz last week I came home with foundation on my Fred Perry. I said it ain't my fault that girls wear cheap make up that rubs off :lol: so we had a row and then she oppologised by giving me a nice massage which has left me tired and sleepy. Was gonna go do 5x5 on ohp but got no chance of putting up ant decent weight now, just laying in my bed looking out at the sky

View attachment 162546


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

So a good old carb up ahead of me. 10 to 15 pints with a few portions of chips.. gonna get all my protein in before hand. And iv taken all my drugs early to keep my liver happy


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Just found out there's some massive punk do down the local tonight with punks coming from all over, make that 20 pints. See you all tomorrow afternoon lol


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

Some grovelling bast*rds on here lol....I think you'll over train and come off with injuries. So there! lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

sciatic said:


> Some grovelling bast*rds on here lol....I think you'll over train and come off with injuries. So there! lol


Real men don't get injuries mate. I don't even warm up. :001_tt2:

And overtraining is what the lazy say to justify their laziness


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Got absolutely gatted last night. There was a drum and bass rave in the ramsgate tunnels, awesome little place. Stonkin headache thismorning mind. Gonna make the woman cook a roast for once


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Mate, all you seem to do is go out and get smashed, will you ever lift something up and put it down again?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Mate, all you seem to do is go out and get smashed, will you ever lift something up and put it down again?


Aren't you the guy who doesn't squat.....?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

EpicSquats said:


> Mate, all you seem to do is go out and get smashed, will you ever lift something up and put it down again?


I train every day, I go out once a week.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> I train every day, I go out once a week.


Good man. It didn't sound that way with your recent posts, just saying.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Aren't you the guy who doesn't squat.....?


Yeah, and? Your avatar is Flava Flav, I doubt that's who your are in real life.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Yeah, and? Your avatar is Flava Flav, I doubt that's who your are in real life.


Since 1987, when I got my first one, I've been wearing a clock around my neck 24/7.

You feel me?

24/7.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Since 1987, when I got my first one, I've been wearing a clock around my neck 24/7.
> 
> You feel me?
> 
> 24/7.


YEEEEEAAAAAH BOOOOOOOOOY


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Went for all you can eat vegetables for lunch, just smashed a packet of rocky bars and about to tuck into a tub of olives and feta cheese. Hopefully my headache goes soon so I can train


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

FelonE said:


> YEEEEEAAAAAH BOOOOOOOOOY


BASS FOR YOUR FACE


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

14 stone 2

I think 15 stone is gonna come sooner than I thought.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Just hit shoulders pretty good. Overhead barbell press about 8 sets to failure each time, then grabbed a plate in each hand and did 1 armed upright rows 2 sets to failure which took ages. Then about 6 sets of side raises with a plate in each hand till failure then forced reps. Pump was pretty decent, starving now so got a veggie burger and chips with spicy refried beans cooking. Had 3 egg sarnies for brekky, then 2 packets of noodles, then large potato with veg curry.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Old habits

View attachment 162702


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Just had another curry with supernoodles, and a couple of rocky bars. Meant to jab tonight but can't be ****ed now.so gonna do it tomorrow.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Just had another curry with supernoodles, and a couple of rocky bars. Meant to jab tonight but can't be ****ed now.so gonna do it tomorrow.


Literally was me yesterday

Needed to jab all day, was like ok i'll do it in 1 hour.. 3 hours later.. ok before bed... got into bed, ok tomorrow. lol What a nightmare :[


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Literally was me yesterday
> 
> Needed to jab all day, was like ok i'll do it in 1 hour.. 3 hours later.. ok before bed... got into bed, ok tomorrow. lol What a nightmare :[


I do it fairly often. I still havnt done.it yet lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Hammered back, 10 sets of barbell rows, another excersize I'm not used to, so building up. Had 80kg on the bar and was failing at around 6 reps. Then did some sumo deadlifts, only 110kg though anymore than that I start being sick. Then did about 15 sets of ez bar curls, some standing, some.preacher bench.

Hammered the food today, ate sarnies while shopping, made a big lasagne and vegetable stew and just been helping myself to it all day, bowl after bowl. Got a quorn roast cooking which I'm gonna slice and dip in mustard and horseradish, there's 30g protein in half of it.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Just caned half the quorn roast. I'm fookin stuffed.

Still got a bit of room though so onto the crisps. #bringthegains #massive****inthemorning


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Hammered back, 10 sets of barbell rows, another excersize I'm not used to, so building up. Had 80kg on the bar and was failing at around 6 reps. Then did some sumo deadlifts, only 110kg though anymore than that I start being sick. Then did about 15 sets of ez bar curls, some standing, some.preacher bench.
> 
> Hammered the food today, ate sarnies while shopping, made a big lasagne and vegetable stew and just been helping myself to it all day, bowl after bowl. Got a quorn roast cooking which I'm gonna slice and dip in mustard and horseradish, there's 30g protein in half of it.


What do u mean by feeling sick? Do u get that when training legs?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

sauliuhas said:


> What do u mean by feeling sick? Do u get that when training legs?


No mate leg press I can push pretty hard and just get a bit light headed and tired. Deadlifts if I train with any intensity I'm ruined for the rest of the day with sickness, feels like a ****** when you smoke too much weed.


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

When i do squots i get a massive headache, everytime g'damn it


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Food for today..

All you can eat at harvesters

Quorn sarnies/crisps

Vegetable stew with bread

Lasagne/doritos

Day off from training today, wanted to do legs but my knee is giving me gyp again, back has bad doms from yday and I wanna hit chest and triceps hard tomorrow


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm enjoying your "eat all that you can" journal, but, will you find sta-prest and sherman button downs at XXXXL?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

alekan said:


> I'm enjoying your "eat all that you can" journal, but, will you find sta-prest and sherman button downs at XXXXL?


My large shirts still fit just, getting a bit snug in the armpit lol.. Trousers I'm.up to 36 inch from 32 that I was in august.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Bench press only today. I did my 5 reps of 100kg which is 2 reps up from last week, shoulder didn't feel too.good so dropped to 80kg for 6 or 7 sets.

Had xl bean buyer meal and burger king for breakfast, a pastry, then quorn nuggets and waffles and a tin.of mushy Peas. Gonna squeeze in another 1000 cals before bed.


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> My large shirts still fit just, getting a bit snug in the armpit lol.. Trousers I'm.up to 36 inch from 32 that I was in august.


Wish you luck with your tonic suits


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Are you tracking calories at all? Due to the nature of your foods I struggle to judge the kinda cal intake your on


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

What kinda figures you hitting daily?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Are you tracking calories at all? Due to the nature of your foods I struggle to judge the kinda cal intake your on


Lel no mate tracking is limiting  I do occasionally tot up cals and protein but very rarely, calorie intake is normally between 4 and 6000 and protein 100-150g


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello last 4 days iv ****ed up, those in the MA will know why, back on track now, just hit shoulders, 6 sets of ohp, 4 upright rows, 5 sets of side raises. Just realised last Monday I only jabbed 1 amp instead of 2 ffs. For the next month I'm also gonna run Prop 100mg eod purely because of all the Xmas food im going to be eating. I seem to have lost fat this week, can feel it in my nipped area where the fat build up was getting a bit much but it's gone down a little, sitting back at 14 stone. So yeah calories are gonna increase alot now, 1st stint if Xmas food shopping tomorrow 

View attachment 163079


Dat food baby though.

View attachment 163080


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Think I'm gonna start cutting after new year, iv got the size back on my shoulders and chest, wanna get the waste down a bit just so I can get back into my 32 inch trousers, and look good for the sluts come summer time.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Looking pretty jacked still these days dude, lol. Seeing as you stop so often and cycle on/off due to other stuff going on you certainly hold onto size pretty well!

Screw cutting


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Looking pretty jacked still these days dude, lol. Seeing as you stop so often and cycle on/off due to other stuff going on you certainly hold onto size pretty well!
> 
> Screw cutting


Haha cheers mate, yeah I always put it back on quickly, and I need to cut man for those female gains. You know what the 2 cuts iv done I did without gear, and always got down to a 32 inch waste within 10 weeks, but never got that shredded look, will be interesting to see how using gear on a cut differs.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

You've certainly put some size on mate.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok so change of plan (this is why I don't plan cycles). I'm gonna start cutting now. I'm not gonna add Prop like I said I was gonna, I'm gonna up the test, drop the dianadrol down to 1 pill per day just for pumps and fullness, eat less and eat cleaner, and walk/jog/train my cvnt off. Once I'm leaner I'll use var and Winny. None of my ****ing clothes for me and I can't be ****ed spending a grand on a new wardrobe.

Iv got clen and t3 but are they really worth it?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Last night hadba long walk, then did 6 sets of barbell rows, 4 sets of dumbell rows, 6 set of curls various grip.

Food today was 4 poached eggs, toast and shrooms. Dinner will probably be rice vegetables and quorn.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

U



IGotTekkers said:


> Ok so change of plan (this is why I don't plan cycles). I'm gonna start cutting now. I'm not gonna add Prop like I said I was gonna, I'm gonna up the test, drop the dianadrol down to 1 pill per day just for pumps and fullness, eat less and eat cleaner, and walk/jog/train my cvnt off. Once I'm leaner I'll use var and Winny. None of my ****ing clothes for me and I can't be ****ed spending a grand on a new wardrobe.
> 
> Iv got clen and t3 but are they really worth it?


in regaurds to clen and t3 depends how fat you are really and how quick you wanna get it off

I'm gonna stay clear of clen though


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

bail said:


> U
> 
> in regaurds to clen and t3 depends how fat you are really and how quick you wanna get it off
> 
> I'm gonna stay clear of clen though


How comes mate?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> How comes mate?


Too many sides mate

Also Catabolic as fvck

Rather stim myself up and work a little harder


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

bail said:


> Too many sides mate
> 
> Also Catabolic as fvck
> 
> Rather stim myself up and work a little harder


I thought it was t3 that was catabolic, no wonder I lost so much ****ing muscle last time I cut.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> I thought it was t3 that was catabolic, no wonder I lost so much ****ing muscle last time I cut.


Diff people say Diff things I find clen just killed pumps and took too much weight off too quick

t3 just a little lethargic

Mark Northumbria when he used go post said something similiar


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> What I'm working with atm. Would like to have the seated row and smith set up but there's not enough room. Would set it up in the dining room but iv got 16 over for Xmas dinner lol.


after that training regime youll be using that white rope swinging from the ceiling as a noose.

would love the room to have a set up like that.

:thumbup1:


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Has this journal died already tekkers ?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Hello last 4 days iv ****ed up, those in the MA will know why, back on track now, just hit shoulders, 6 sets of ohp, 4 upright rows, 5 sets of side raises. Just realised last Monday I only jabbed 1 amp instead of 2 ffs. For the next month I'm also gonna run Prop 100mg eod purely because of all the Xmas food im going to be eating. I seem to have lost fat this week, can feel it in my nipped area where the fat build up was getting a bit much but it's gone down a little, sitting back at 14 stone. So yeah calories are gonna increase alot now, 1st stint if Xmas food shopping tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 163079
> 
> ...


Hairy bastard... Big chest though


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

spudsy said:


> Has this journal died already tekkers ?


No mate however due to wrist injury iv not been able to train for the last 2 weeks, cane off the orals aswell, didn't do my jab last week either. It's better now though so back to it tomorrow. I'm still at 14 stone though so havnt lost much but havnt gained either.

I suffer quite a lot with my wrists, this time was worse than normal


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

You should cut the faping.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Been back to it about a week, eating so much food, just doing a push pull legs split now, I'm up to 14 stone 4lb. So I'm about 10lb up from the start of the cycle (even though I had 3 weeks off after 3 weeks). I see that 15 stone benchmark coming soon. I really want to add deca or tren but Im enjoying my sex life too much atm, deca might kill my dick and tren makes me sweat and out of breath, that ain't no way to impress all these new women I'm meeting.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Been back to it about a week, eating so much food, just doing a push pull legs split now, I'm up to 14 stone 4lb. So I'm about 10lb up from the start of the cycle (even though I had 3 weeks off after 3 weeks). I see that 15 stone benchmark coming soon. I really want to add deca or tren but Im enjoying my sex life too much atm, deca might kill my dick and tren makes me sweat and out of breath, that ain't no way to impress all these new women I'm meeting.


PicsOrNoNewHoes


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> PicsOrNoNewHoes


I take it you arnt in the MA lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Up to 14 stone 6, so iv pretty much gained a stone so far. I'm still off the orals, just running test but iv bumped it to about 750mg, using infiniti test 500 now.

Looking rather swole, but a bit puffy too, may add some adex for the facial aesthetics.

I wanna hit 15 stone by end of Feb. March would be my 3 year mark, so a 5 stone gain would be a good milestone


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> I take it you arnt in the MA lol


I skulk in MA plenty....... I just feel no claim can be made without a picture or it didn't happen statement


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> I skulk in MA plenty....... I just feel no claim can be made without a picture or it didn't happen statement


Well if you see in ma there's pictures, video, screen shots


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

14 stone 7. Hit back shoulders and biceps today, looked tonk as fark brah


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Starting a log on behalf of Brawn nutrition, day 2 on M1T, I'm running a seperate log in the forum sponsor section but will keep updating here aswell.

Last week my diet suffered a little and dropped to 14 stone 4 but back on track. Smashed legs yesterday, 5 sets of squats, 5 sets of leg press to absolute failure followed by 5 sets of calf raises. Can barely stand up today.

Also the lad I have been training with me for the past 4 weeks is up 11lb, pretty good going. Rest day today, just sitting on the sofa smashing the food in.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

14.7 down to 10.4 is a pretty severe drop.


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

dropped 4st in two weeks ? wtf :confused1:


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Tekkers been hitting the 'DNP


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> 14.7 down to 10.4 is a pretty severe drop.


I meant 14.4 lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

mlydon said:



> dropped 4st in two weeks ? wtf :confused1:


Bloody phone typo lol. Just weighed myself gone back to 14 7 now.


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Bloody phone typo lol. Just weighed myself gone back to 14 7 now.


lol :thumb:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Day 3 of M1T and it's working that's for sure. Just hit shoulders and had to cut it short as my ****, the pump is insane. Also got spots appearing down my back and traps, better get some tane in. Just having some food then back in the gym for back and biceps


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Just measured my guns for the first time in about a year, 17.5 inches. No idea if that's any good or not. I hate my arms regardless lol


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Just measured my guns for the first time in about a year, 17.5 inches. No idea if that's any good or not. I hate my arms regardless lol


Mine are almost 16, so yes 17.5 is good (but mine are bad, cos I don't even curl bro  )


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Mine are almost 16, so yes 17.5 is good (but mine are bad, cos I don't even curl bro  )


Your stronger than me though, I just did 3 sets of 5 100kg on bench That's my pb lol. That will teach me to start barbel benching over 2 and a half years into my training career lol


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Your stronger than me though, I just did 3 sets of 5 100kg on bench That's my pb lol. That will teach me to start barbel benching over 2 and a half years into my training career lol


Hows the pec pain you had?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Hows the pec pain you had?


I never had pec pain mate it was just a fear of snapping my **** lol.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> I never had pec pain mate it was just a fear of snapping my **** lol.


Ahhh yeah. Have you overcome that fear yet?  aha.


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Ahhh yeah. Have you overcome that fear yet?  aha.


Yeah I think so mate


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

14 stone 10, should hit my goal of 15 stone by next week I reckon. Still on 10mg M1t also just added in Deca at 400mg per week.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yeah I think so mate


I think it's karma for all the norks you've slapped around in the past


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Forgot to update this the other day. Hit chest on friday and got me a new pb, worked up to 100kg for 5 reps then 110kg for 3. Next session I want 110 kg for 5 and Im hoping for 120kg for 3 shortly after 

Weight is bobbing around the 14 stone 10mark. Need to up calories.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Right, Iv been off the m1t a week, so i was on it for about 3 weeks, gained 6lb, and iv not lost any since coming off. Strength is still good, it's chest today so that will show me exactly. 6lb might not sound much but considering how much I gained prior with test and dianadrol it's actually a very good result. I didn't quite make it to 15 stone but got to 14 sstone 10, I didn't increase calories as I should have so i could have done it if i ate more. Still well happy with the product and would most certainly use it again in the future especially when a cycle or gains become stagnant to keep growing.

I am now going to start cutting, slowly, I can't bare to be careb depleted and small so I'm gonna have a slight calorie deficit, increase training volume and start doing cardio. And change my drugs. I wanna use tren but i really can't afford the bacne the sweats and even poorer sex performance what with all the fresh gash I'm investigating weekly. So drugs are yet to be decided.

Will put up some pics later


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

**** sake this cutting lark is hard. I'm ****ing STARVING iv swapped to pretty much just vegetables, rice, beans, qoarn. And eggs. But I'm hungrier than ever and eating tons of it. I made a huge stir fry last night and though I'm not gonna manage all that, but i downed it and was back in the fridge making 6 scrambled eggs. And ended up eating 3 packets of crisps after! **** sake.

Currently on 500mg Test and 200mg of triumph npp per week, just want the npp low for a bit of fulness, iv got a few vials of triumph new 20ml prop and ace coming this weekend, really don't know wether to tren or not or wait till I'm leaner.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

On your tren comment...... It improved my sexual prowess 10 fold with its mixture of sexual aggression and total awesomeness!!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> On your tren comment...... It improved my sexual prowess 10 fold with its mixture of sexual aggression and total awesomeness!!


My cardiovascular gains are non.existent mate I'm good for a 3 minute smash then need a breather lol, tren can only make that worse  just made a youtube vid, will upload shortly


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

View attachment 166328


View attachment 166329


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> I'm gonna pull your trackies band open and grab your balls :001_tt2:
> 
> no ****
> 
> ...


Mate my phone is non stop with birds snspchattin, tinder, pof, okc, whatsapp, text, messenger, kik, facebook lol, I ignore most of it haha


----------



## CL0NE7 (Jan 25, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Mate my phone is non stop with birds snspchattin, tinder, pof, okc, whatsapp, text, messenger, kik, facebook lol, I ignore most of it haha


You dirty shlag :thumb:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

**** dieting. It's ****ing bollox. I'm hungry, I'm putting a pizza and chips in the oven, come at me. Gonna up my npp dose, gonna make some more gains. ****ing dropped to 14'4 aswell. **** it.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> **** dieting. It's ****ing bollox. I'm hungry, I'm putting a pizza and chips in the oven, come at me. Gonna up my npp dose, gonna make some more gains. ****ing dropped to 14'4 aswell. **** it.


Pizza and chips = gains??

Then again I have just polished off two large pizza hut pizza lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Right, last 2 weeks have been shocking, not been taking my drugs, been eating **** and didn't train at all last week because I was so I'll. Iv got new motivation to keep dieting, Monday I did back and biceps, yesterday I hammered overhead press with barbel and with my shoulder press machine. Also set up my seated row machine which hits upper and centre back bloody hard. Also last night I even went for a jog, I got over to the park, and back in 6 minutes and was absolutely ****ed! My shins and lower legs were crippled, I do not carry this weight well, felt like a ****ing slug! Chest and triceps tonight

Diet is good so far this week, struggling to keep cals low,

Meal 1 - 6 eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes.

Meal 2- large tub of salad, spinach, mixed beans, rice, some pasta.

Meal 3- egg mayo sarnie

Meal 4- vegetable and quorn stir fry

Meal 5- 100g mixed nuts and dried fruit.

And i was still starving all day


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Right, last 2 weeks have been shocking, not been taking my drugs, been eating **** and didn't train at all last week because I was so I'll. Iv got new motivation to keep dieting, Monday I did back and biceps, yesterday I hammered overhead press with barbel and with my shoulder press machine. Also set up my seated row machine which hits upper and centre back bloody hard. *Also last night I even went for a jog, I got over to the park, and back in 6 minutes and was absolutely ****ed! My shins and lower legs were crippled, I do not carry this weight well*, felt like a ****ing slug! Chest and triceps tonight
> 
> Diet is good so far this week, struggling to keep cals low,
> 
> ...


Sapperning Tekkers mate! just watched your new vid, looking well bud. :thumbup1: laughing little set up ya got there ain't ya? some decent equipment mate  I see you got likes of a seated T bar row etc, looks good. I'd get adding in cardio though mate srs and not just that cardio  haha!! get yourself a decent bag mate, go to town on it, if you cba running all the while.

You'd feel soooo much better mate honestly! nothing worse then feeling sluggish, I know the feeling, got my **** well and truly handed to me sparring once, made me realise at time, I didn't have good cardiovascular fitness at all. I don't know how people neglect it tbh! it's vital for Health, wellbeing & of course stamina. give it thought anyway, you'd feel so much better in yourself. Exercise bike, Crosstrainer, Bagwork and course sex haha!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Hit chest tonight, struggled 5 reps on 100kg  i putbtyat down to my illness, low carbs, and the fact iv still not had any drugs for a couple weeks. Gonna get back on the test tonight, and I'm gonna run low dose tren ace and npp for a few weeks, I think both together at low dose will be pretty Sweet. May drop the npp and up the tren after a while. Wanna use some mast aswell but I'll be jabbing every bloody day and I'll mug it off after a week.

Leaving it later till meal 1 now to try and reduce daily cals. So fat in had 5 eggs with tom's and shrooms. 3 rice cakes with cream cheese, a pickled egg, and a big quorn and vegetable stir fry. Still hungry so might go get some.more rice cakes.

View attachment 167238


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Back on the ****ing gear today, just jabbed a ml of prop and tren ace from triumphs new 20ml vials, was a bit nippy sub q to tell the truth. Think they were were bigger pins than usual. Decided against the npp now, will be too many jabs. 5 loaf's of protein bread came today, tastes like ****, well disappointed.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> :'( How?! It's so nice :thumb:


It's like German bread! Each loaf weight about 2 kilo it's like eating a lump of brick lol.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> It's like German bread! Each loaf weight about 2 kilo it's like eating a lump of brick lol.


Filthy stuff ain't it. Next time your in a supermarket grab a loaf of burgens soya and linseed, 7g protein and 1.2g omega(ALA) fat per slice, also high in fibre and calcium. Tastes fcuking amazing.


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Filthy stuff ain't it. Next time your in a supermarket grab a loaf of burgens soya and linseed, 7g protein and 1.2g omega(ALA) fat per slice, also high in fibre and calcium. Tastes fcuking amazing.


Ive been eating loads of this stuff only bread i eat now. What is ALA and what does it do though?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sku11fk said:


> Ive been eating loads of this stuff only bread i eat now. What is ALA and what does it do though?


Alpha Linolenic acid is an essential omega-3 fatty acid found in seeds. Some good info here if your interested- Omega-3 ALA - overlooked and misunderstood?


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Alpha Linolenic acid is an essential omega-3 fatty acid found in seeds. Some good info here if your interested- Omega-3 ALA - overlooked and misunderstood?


Cheers dude will take a look


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

So started triumph tren ace and prop on Thursday, come Friday I was sweating all night, saturday night didn't sleep at all and soaked my bed, finaly slept last night but still sweaty. That was only from ml (50mg of each total) so gonna drop the tren to 25mg eod and see how that is, I'm only looking for very mild effects with the tren. Chest tonight but I feel I'm getting ill again so we shall see.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Filthy stuff ain't it. Next time your in a supermarket grab a loaf of burgens soya and linseed, 7g protein and 1.2g omega(ALA) fat per slice, also high in fibre and calcium. Tastes fcuking amazing.


I had no idea Burgen's nutrition profile was that decent, will have to pick some up also.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> So started triumph tren ace and prop on Thursday, come Friday I was sweating all night, saturday night didn't sleep at all and soaked my bed, finaly slept last night but still sweaty. That was only from ml (50mg of each total) so gonna drop the tren to 25mg eod and see how that is, I'm only looking for very mild effects with the tren. Chest tonight but I feel I'm getting ill again so we shall see.


How do you find Prop and Tren-A subQ ?

Have you ever done either of them IM ?

I may consider it cause doing eod jabs subq with such small amounts sounds alright when you take into account you don't need much of either for decent results.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

DaveCW said:


> How do you find Prop and Tren-A subQ ?
> 
> Have you ever done either of them IM ?
> 
> I may consider it cause doing eod jabs subq with such small amounts sounds alright when you take into account you don't need much of either for decent results.


If I'm.honest it's Probs my least favourite things to jab, these vials in particular, got lumps and it didn't feel at all pleasant but no pain no gain, deffo strongest tren iv ever used and to say that after just one jab is quite something lol.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1607845839434887
> 
> 
> 
> @IGotTekkers - reminded me of you when you said you feel sick when you deadlift, lol.


Nasty. See, deads are.evil lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1607845839434887
> 
> 
> 
> @IGotTekkers - reminded me of you when you said you feel sick when you deadlift, lol.


That's ****ing vile hahaha


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

You still lifting buddy?


----------

